# 1998 Nissan Altima Over Drive inop



## 39andholding (Dec 30, 2014)

This is the original motor has never been touched other than seal replacement, the tranny has fluid and filter changed two years ago. no problems were noted until now. I am the original owner of the car. (NO CODES) show up on the scanner
I noticed this morning that when driving the shifting was not like normal shifting, it felt like I was running in a higher gear, it took the car a little more to get up to speed. ( I don't think its shifting )

the car has 286K miles, not sure what caused this problem do advise.

I don't drive the car too hard, it is my too work ride.


----------

